# Destructive Chewing



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

HELP....Kobi is destroying my house with his excessive chewing!! He chews on my baseboards, walls, wood floors, furniture, blankets, pillows....basically EVERYTHING!! He is 9 months old & neutered, when will he grow out of this phase?

What can I give him to ease his chewing urges that is safe and that he can very slowly destroy?? We were giving him rawhides until we found out they were bad for dogs. I've tried several Nylabones, but he doesn't like any of them because he can't destroy them (he apparently has strong destruction impulses, if he can't destroy it, its not worth his time). He also has a Kong, but will only play with it if it contains treats, once the treats are out, he loses interest in it. We've also tried Pig-ears, and he loves them, but becomes VERY aggressive over them plus they give him diahrrea. I've tried the edible chews, but he's such an aggressive chewer that they last seconds before they're gone, so that doesn't help much, plus I worry about the extra calories. Most dog toys I buy him only last a few weeks before he's completely destroyed them and I have to throw them out, the ones he has left are ones he can't destroy, and therefore doesn't play with them. I realize he needs certain items to focus his chewing on, but I haven't been able to find anything that's safe, will last more than a few minutes, or doesn't contain unneccessary calories (I really need to watch his weight). 

Can anyone give me some suggestions???

Thanks,
Alie


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky was pretty destructive as well but hes gradually getting better, anytime I catch him chewing something he shouldnt I say leave it and use a spray water bottle and it seems to be working. Rocky loves to chew as well but I give him rawhide, when he is supervised. Chunky rawhide nothing too small he could choke on and then throw it away when its small. Nylabones/kongs just dont interest him at all. Pig ears gross me out and he gets major diahorrea! He's the same edible chews are gone within seconds!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

hi i have 2 obsessive chewers who i give marrowbones and knuckles from the butchers they keep mine entertained for ages plus a bonus of cleaning there teeth too!! all mine gets fresh bones they also get raw chicken wings too but i dont know how you would feel about those (plus you have to keep a really close eye on them while eating raw chicken wings just incase of choking this hasnt happened to any of mine but i still have to be cautious)
i hope the chewing settles i know how you feel as i have to replace skirting boards after christmas because of chewing lol


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Have you tried the jumbo "Pork Chomps" that I've seen? I haven't used the big size, mine are good with the small ones, but for a big chewer, these jumbo ones might be great. They are digestible and I've heard they don't cause as much digestive upset as pig ears...not sure why though since they're both from pigs. Mine do fine with them though (no tummy problems)


----------



## amy527 (Aug 8, 2008)

I used to think my chi, Mr. Big, was a big chewer that is until last week when we brought home a 8 week old black pug (its a Christmas gift for my sister.. who doesn't know yet hehe) and omg this little girl chews on EVERYTHING!!! It's absolutely insane! lol. Mr. Big has never chewed as much as her, thankfully! lol. We've been giving her durable rubber toys, ropes, and pork twists when supervised. She hasn't done much damage yet because her mouth isn't that big, especially since she has a flat face lol. Anyways I hope your chewer settles down soon, I feel your frustration!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh poor you !! My two dont really chew, half a pigs ear will last 2-3 days, but tey do like excavating! Sadly my cats scratched up the dining room wallpaper which the houserabbit then ate thro to the plaster so the pups have now scratched thro to the brickwork. I really dont like the neighbours enuf to want a little doorway to their house!!
You coud try bones, but I know they gave our old collie the runs..


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

When Zoe chews something that isnt hers, I tell her a firm 'No, that is NOT yours!' then I move her and give her one of HER tough things to chew. I LOVE the nylabone Puppy Fish. They have a bacon flavor and every one I know who has one says their dogs love them. If this doesnt work, maybe a time out in a pen or crate for a few minutes every time he chews something not his? It works for toddlers


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Just my two cents... since I am not yet dealing with this sort of problem .... (thank you God, I have enough at the moment!) 

Our trainer says to fill those hollow butcher bones (with the marrow gone) with peanut butter and then freeze them. Should give the dog a good couple hours of entertainment and chewing pleasure.... might want to give that a go? Good luck!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

Have you tried bully sticks? They're tougher than rawhide and not as bad for you and if you can deal with the smell, it keeps my dog occupied for a really long time (i have to take it away most o fthe time because it makes him really thirsty and drink a lot of water, dont want any accidents in teh middle of the night) 

also, have you tried the bitter apple spray? when bam was a puppy, he was chewing on everything - shoes, corners of area rugs, furniture, just everything - and i first tried the bitter yuck spray which is a different formula from teh bitter apple spray and i foudn that he didn't really mind the taste too much and would keep on chewing. then i got the bitter apple spray and literally followed him around and sprayed everything he attempted to get his mouth on. he HATED teh spray and wouldnt go near it. it's a process, you have to keep on spraying because it loses the bitter flavor onc eit dries, but hopefully your dog gets the hint that these things he is chewing on dont taste so good. good luck!


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I think I'll see if I can't get some bones from the butcher for him to chew on. 

I swear I've tried everything to keep him from chewing, bitter spray does absolutely nothing, saying NO and giving something acceptable to chew on doesn't work, the only other option is to keep in locked up in his playpen, and then he will quite happily chew for ages on the bars!! I swear he is obsessed with chewing.


----------



## 4chis (Dec 16, 2008)

All good ideas above but how about just makingsure that he gets LOTS of extra excercise...Maybe you could try playing fetch or tug of war for a little while then take him for a good walk. Mine start misbehaving in different ways when they need some exercise. It couldn't hurt to try! Good luck


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

I would get that bitterapple spray and spray everything you dont want him chewing on. i give sophie rawhides to keep her busy but only when i'm around that way she cant break off tiny pieces and swallow them. there are some toys you can get that stimulates their brain. i want to get the bubble machine that blows out bubbles that smell like bacon. ive seen it online but i cant find a petstore that has it. it keeps them busy. he might still be teething and just needs to chew. 
umm..sophie loves balls like tennis balls, and stuffed animals she's tore up a few but there is one that has pretty thick cloth and she hasnt been able to kill it we've had it for 5 months now with no problem. any of the toys from petstages have lasted. she uses the heating pad toy like crazy she throws it and chews on it. its nuts.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

possibly try something more potent then the spray--maybe apple cider vinegar? 
try wetting a knotted rag and freezing it and letting him chew on that, or if he has a rope wet and freeze that. or an ice cub, maybe his teeth are really bothering him? our carrera just wanted to give everything a good bite, we would sometimes wrap our finger in a towel and let her bite down on that to ease her teething pain.


----------

